
A new Mac mini and a Retina MacBook Air are imminent, report says - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/08/a-new-mac-mini-and-a-retina-macbook-air-are-imminent-report-says/
======
ksec
One used to get excited with Apple's new Mac and related product, but after
Touch bar, Mac Pro, MacBook Pro, Keyboard, killing off AirPort, Time Capsule.
I simply has lost all the faith I had. Luckily Mac mini and MacBook Air are
mostly dead products anyway, any changes to them _cant_ be any worst.

They might as well take time to make a better ( thicker ) mouse. Their mouse
has been crap for many years.

~~~
thijsvandien
Now that the MacBook Pro 2015 has been discontinued, the MacBook Air, while
dated and all, is the only laptop they have on sale (new) that does not have a
butterfly keyboard, so it can definitely get worse.

~~~
rurban
Dont forget their software shenigans also. The new Air will have the worse
keyboard, and the OS became almost unusable. Now even without OpenGL.

~~~
thijsvandien
It's true that you'll be forced to use at least High Sierra and probably even
Mojave with it. I wouldn't be too happy about that either.

